# tired mistake/ can you help me solve it?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Making soap while tired...I know I know BAD idea. Picked up a full amount of EO (16 oz) when I only use 10.7 in a 340 oz batch.....

So I now have SOME oil on surface. Not sure what oil missed the SAP process. Soap smells great.

I let it sit for two days.
1. Will any reabsorb?
2. salvageable?
3. What to do??
4. Suggestions.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The fragrance load is less than 5% so it should be fine. Stronger smelling than you are used to and I know EOs typically use less but I still think it will be okay.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

With that amount of eo still being less than 1 oz PPO, assuming the 340 oz is in oils only, it shouldn't be the eo causing the problem. Could you have measured an oil incorrectly or not used enough lye?


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

If I get an oily batch I sometimes just gently add stir in more lye - had one time where I poured it into an old blender and blended it on low and it thickened up very nicely - sort of speeds the mixing up. Tough to clean the blender afterward so don't use your "good kitchen food blender" if you try that. If you still see oils I'd pour them off into your oil saver jars (I keep jars in the kitchen you store all my leftover oils even bacon fats it all goes to soap better than clogging my drains).


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

MF Alpines I usually measure one day and mix the next. It could be off, but I knew right when I poured in the EO oils what I did wrong. I did cut the soap and it separated or I had pockets of extra oil in the finished product. I did go ahead and put it in the drying cabinet, I think it is functional but not marketable.

Ray your blender advice sounds dangerous with raw soap and the used oil idea is just gross to me, no offense.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree...blender idea not a good one. And if you have raw soap or lye in something that is not entirely glass or stainless steel (ie, if it's plastic at all) you should never use that for food again, as the residue is next to impossible to get off of the plastic. Pockets of oil and separation can be a problem, and it might not just be the extra EO. Have you zap tested the remaining soap?


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I understand "blender bad" but I was frustrated with the batch and it actually came out really good after blending so I keep the old blender which was ready for discard anyway and will use it in a real pinch if I get an odd batch which doesn't want to saponify properly like that. That may have been the batch I added some borax and it boiled over and got my stove really clean (hehe). Sorry but my education in soapmaking has not been by the book.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ray I sent you a PM. Please check your inbox.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Peggy Sue,
as I mentioned above, if there were oil pockets in the center of your soap, that points to a different problem than just overdoing the EO. Like overheating. Ordinarily, the answer then is to rebatch it, including the oil that separated out. At the very least, you should check your soap to make sure that it is not lye heavy, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to rebatch it (especially since when it separates like that, you can have relatively lye heavy areas while other parts are ok) and add some extra oil if it zaps at all.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am NEVER successful in rebatching. I know other people do it with great success, I am just not able to get it to work for me. It is a 340 oils oz batch. The mechanics are a nightmare. It is extra oil, no zap. I put 5 oz EXTRA EO into the batch while working TIRED.

Thanks for the "sound" advice that was offered.


----------

